# Cycle buddy or club required near Stepps/Gartcosh areas



## Nicola10 (17 Nov 2013)

Hi Im new to road cycling and looking for a club or a buddy to go out cycling with around the Stepps/Gartcosh/Cumbernauld/Glasgow areas or thereabouts. Ive signed up to do the 3 cities challenge next May so starting to build up my training just now. If anyone is interested then get in touch. I did contact a local club but got no reply. So much better to go out in a group or in a pair, especially in the winter.


----------



## Rasmus (18 Nov 2013)

Hi Nicola, and  from just down the road in Dennistoun.

I don't know much about the local clubs, but there's a couple of meetup groups that you might be interested in:

Glasgow Road Cycling Meetup - variety of rides in distance and speed posted on an irregular basis. Not much activity over the winter.

Belles on Bikes - run in part by our very own @Pat "5mph". Very socially oriented it seems, with lots of rides for beginners.

Of course, we also run our own cyclechat rides every now and then. The next one is in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2013)

Nicola10 said:


> Hi Im new to road cycling and looking for a club or a buddy to go out cycling with around the Stepps/Gartcosh/Cumbernauld/Glasgow areas or thereabouts. Ive signed up to do the 3 cities challenge next May so starting to build up my training just now. If anyone is interested then get in touch. I did contact a local club but got no reply. So much better to go out in a group or in a pair, especially in the winter.


Hi Nicola, and welcome to CC!
As Rasmus said, join and post a message on the Belles and the Glasgow Road cycling meetup groups and keep an eye on the CC Ecosse meetings.
Plenty of members your way.
Lots of fun and cake stops, steep hills optional (mostly)


----------



## Nicola10 (20 Nov 2013)

Thanks for your replies, I love cake!!!!


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Nov 2013)

Nicola10 said:


> Thanks for your replies, I love cake!!!!



Girlies...........i love how their resolve crumbles when you mention cakes or chocolate. I take it thats the Winter training finished with then Nicola 

Steve


----------



## Nicola10 (20 Nov 2013)

Not at all! A wee bit of cake never did any harm though


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Nov 2013)

Nicola10 said:


> Not at all! A wee bit of cake never did any harm though


Not even a big bit


----------



## Somebuddy (25 Dec 2013)

Nicola, can I suggest. Www.cyclingbuddy.com. I haven't registered myself yet, but it might help you.


----------



## Gando (7 Jan 2016)

Hi Nicola I am in stepps, started cycling last year, I'm pretty rubbish, what sort of distance do u normally do?


Nicola10 said:


> Hi Im new to road cycling and looking for a club or a buddy to go out cycling with around the Stepps/Gartcosh/Cumbernauld/Glasgow areas or thereabouts. Ive signed up to do the 3 cities challenge next May so starting to build up my training just now. If anyone is interested then get in touch. I did contact a local club but got no reply. So much better to go out in a group or in a pair, especially in the winter.


----------



## MissyR (9 Jan 2016)

Hi Nicola there is a club in Cumbernauld that would welcome you with open arms.

https://www.facebook.com/Teamjellybaby/

They are called Arria Wheelers (formerly team jellybaby) a fantastic bunch of ladies and gents catering for a variety of different levels. HTH


----------



## Kip67 (11 Feb 2016)

Have a look at West Coast Velo .A very active group, especially in your area with loads of runs.

http://www.meetup.com/WestCoastVelo

Chris


----------

